# Deformed foot? Broken?



## alyssa (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm very, very new to having chickens, and when I brought my little flock of 4 home about 2 weeks ago I noticed that one of them has a messed up foot. I watched her closely the first few days and it didn't seem to the bothering her much, but now I've been seeing her holding that foot up and kind of hopping to avoid putting weight on it. I don't want her to be in pain, but what can you do for a chicken?

I got a picture of it, I hope it's not too hard to see. The middle toe is almost twice as big as the one on the other foot and turned on it's side. It kind of flops around when she lets it dangle. I wonder if maybe she broke it when we brought her home, or if she is deformed and I didn't notice it when I picked them up? Any suggestions or advice on what to do for her? Thank you so much!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

it appears to be deformed the inside toe is way shorter (practicaly non existant) and the middle toe is way bigger. i dont think there is anything you can do for her. if she isnt getting picked on just let it go if she is then you probably should just butcher her and get something from her that way.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree. That is a deformed foot. Above advice is very good.


----------



## alyssa (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you very much for the replies! I don't see the others picking on her much, I suppose I'll just let her be for now. I also think she is the only hen not laying for us yet, so if she keeps that up maybe in the future I'll consider having her butchered. Poor thing, she's so friendly, always comes right up to the door and lets me pet her.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I actually have a rooster who has an entire leg that looks like that. And it wasn't from a deformity he was born with, but an injury. The messed up rooster is the Jerk of the flock, he always picks fights with hens and my other rooster (the Gentleman). 

Well, one day the Gentleman, rather than just dealing with it, attacked back. The Jerk took a spur right through his leg, and there was blood everywhere. I mean, everywhere. Pretty certain he was going to bleed to death, as I followed the blood trail in the grass to where he decided to lay down in some bushes. He normally is very anti-getting picked up, but he was too weak to struggle when I found him. 

He survived somehow, and now his entire leg (now that it is healed) is swollen and floppy. There was obviously vascular damage, and perhaps damage to his tendons, too.


----------



## alyssa (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm out here hanging out with the chickens while they roam and noticed that little Clubfoot has a totally naked butt! You can't tell unless she holds her tail real high and is bending over to peck at the ground, but once she does you see a big bright red bald spot. Does this mean that the other hens are pecking at her rear, do chickens do that? I would have assumed if they were hurting her that the evidence would be more on her face or neck, not the other end! Or is a naked butt an indicator of another issue? What do you guys think would be in her best interest?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Get hold of her and check her over closely. You can spray Blukote on her rear end. Chickens will peck just in one spot like that. I would watch the flock closely and see how they interact.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Have you considered scaly leg mites?? Looks like a typical case of mites left alone too long. Seen it all too much.


----------



## sarahsbounty (Oct 6, 2013)

Would blukote it ASAP. Also, refer to the chicken chick website. She has a wealth of info. I followed all of her advice and all my chickens are extremely healthy. Maybe send her a pic of the chicken and see what she says. I guarantee she will give good advice on what to do.


----------

